# how much



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I just got a spilo, he's about 5 inches and was just thinkin how much smelt should I feed him?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

until he stops eating or until his belly is rounded out slightly...

feed him every day for awhile and then every other day when he gets a little bigger


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would only feed him every few days. I always like to change up the schedule. I would go between 2 and 5 between feedings. As far as amount...just toss some in and see how much he eats. After a while you will know how much to feed. For a fish that small, I would start out with a piece of smelt about an inch long.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

ok sounds good


----------

